# MY BLACK DIAMOND IS DYING.......



## melly mel (Jan 1, 2004)

My Black Diamond P was fine before I did the water change. I first took him out and put him in a transporter. Then started to clean the pebbles with this pump thing. While I was cleaning the pebbles a black dusk started to emurge when I was moving the pebbles to clean them. SO I decided to remove 80 percent of the water rather than 25 percent because I now had cloudy water. After I was done I filled the tank back to correct water level and put the plants and drift wood back in. Then put my P back in. He was swimming like he does then about 15 minutes later he began to float upside down. When I put a net to touch him he would swim away then float upside down again. What the HELL DID I DO WRONG!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!! Look at the pic!!!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Sorry but lot of mistakes here. Generally speaking 80% is too large a water change. I am going to assume that you did not use a water conditioner to remove the chlorine? What was the temperature of the water you put into the tank? What kind of filteration do you have on the tank? If the fish is still alive add some salt to the tank and raise the temp to 80.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You did too big of a waterchange. 80% is way too much. That is the reason. The water isn't cycled. He is probably in shock and stressed out.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

did you just toss him in without getting him use to the temp and you didnt cycle your tank


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

yeah, gotta be more careful with the water. I hope he makes it but his chances look pretty slim.


----------



## melly mel (Jan 1, 2004)

He just died!!!!! I am sooo f*cking STUPID!!!!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

melly mel said:


> He just died!!!!! I am sooo f*cking STUPID!!!!


 Honest mistake. Live and learn. Next time don't reomve the fish and try to keep water changes to less than 50%. Good luck with your next fish.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

even if you did 80% water change...you should at least acclimate(sp?) him like when you first got him...sorry about the lost...


----------



## melly mel (Jan 1, 2004)

Please someone tell me why there would be blood coming from the gill. What would cause that. Please see pic.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

my bet is that you didnt use clorine conditioner and water comming out of the tap is like 60 degrees. Sorry about the loss. just try to learn from your mistakes man. also 80% water change is to much


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

ouch... thats really sad buddy. Piranhas are generally hardy as aquarium fish go, but you still have to abide by the basic rules of water tempature and chemistry. Live and learn and don't make the same mistake twice


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

sorry to hear your loss


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ahh,

man to bad about your fish.



> Honest mistake. Live and learn. Next time don't reomve the fish and try to keep water changes to less than 50%. Good luck with your next fish


ill agree with this, I think you tried to hard,you can leave plants and driftwood in when you do water changes also.Much easier.

most of the time when you use the gravel vac,you stir up a little cloud, that clears up shortly.


----------



## BLACKDIAMONDRHOM (Mar 7, 2004)

Its a little bit late for april fools day first of all if this is a joke.

2nd of all, I have never lost a fish during an water change and I am not got, its so freaking easy, you don't even have to treat the water actually, atleast not treating the water did not kill the fish in that fast of fashion, really you couldn't of just felt Ice Cold water and put it in your tank. I mean even if the water was 60 degrees, even that, I don't think that would have killed the fish eather.

I think the people on the board are being to nice to you, get a red belly and charish it, lol


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> I think the people on the board are being to nice to you, get a red belly and charish it, lol


 Wow, would you prefer if everyone ripped his head off and discouraged him from staying in the hobby ???



> its so freaking easy, you don't even have to treat the water actually


 what an educated statement, apparently your tap water runs straight out of the amazon, lucky you.

Don't flame someone for making a mistake, its bad enough he lost a fish, and then some uneducated jerk-off like you has to toss your half-assed, ignorant opinion at him.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

BLACKDIAMONDRHOM said:


> I think the people on the board are being to nice to you, get a red belly and charish it, lol


 Get a Webster and "charish" it!


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Learn some compassion,will ya??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...I think the problem was also that the water was not treated to take out the chlorine..but I am certainly not possitive. If the temp change was too drastic, that could have played a part, or if the ph was different, that could also have caused a problem. Also, if you had high nitrates and reduced them too quickly...that could have played a part. What didnt cause this was an uncycled tank. The water almost nothing to do with a cycled tank, 90% of the bacteria is in the filters, it is not a freefloating bacteria. The reason large water changes are not suggested is that most hobbiest will not check the temp and ph to mach the old parameters prior to adding it to the tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im going to move this to water chem...maybe Don will have some ideas.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that sux, sorry about your loss


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your piranha , that really sucks ...
Many of us have been there and it's not nice.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

srry for the lose its allways a blow


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Same sorta thing happened to me with my Reds. I didn't take him out or any of that stuff, but I kinda zoned out while I was gravel vaccing the substrate, and ended up taking out about 65-70% of the water. I added in water of the same temp, and used dechlorinator, and my p's had been through some pretty tough sh*t, but apparently it was just a little too much for them, they all swam around fine for about an hour, then went belly up one by one. I'm 100% sure that the reason yours did the same thing was because of the size of water change. In the future, I'd just try to do more frequent water changes, and then there won't be so much fish crap in the gravel. then you can just do a 30% change like everyone will tell you to do, and put in water from the hot and cold spouts at the same time, so it's close to the same temp. Expensive mistake, I just spent 60 bucks replacing my reds, I'm sure your rhom will be around that too. It frickin' blows, but you'll be more careful next time I'm sure. Good luck!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Ah f*ck.

Another large amount of water change that lead to deaths.

Anyway, hope you learn from this, as I did from mine.

Never have more than a 40% water change.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Everybody makes mistakes then they learn from them. For example, I have in my aquarium silver dollars, one parrot fish, a female and a male pink convict. I wanted to have two parrot fish in my aquarium to see if I could actually breed them, which rarely happens with parrots. When I put my new female parrot fish in my aquarium my even smaller female pink convict attacked her. My female pink convict names "Angel" tore her up within two minutes and the female parrot fish was dead. That parrot fish cost me 15 bucks and I got a great deal on it. They usually cost 30-80$. Now I know to research things before throwing fish together, even though my male parrot fish does great in the aquarium







. My female convict hates other females.O well...its a lesson I had to learn that cost me 15 dollars but your probably cost more.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I agree with the others... large water changes are not recommended unless you check incoming water parameters so that they closely match those of your tank. I doubt that's what killed it so quickly. Chances are, you did not condition the water and it died from chlorine poisoning. The bloody gills can either be a result of gill damage (maybe from chlorine) or stress (not sure about piranha, but some fish bleed from the gills while being netted due to stress).


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry for your loss , live and learn..

BUBBA


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

what about 20% daily? is 24 hours before the next one enough to make the "new" water up to par?


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

ShaneN. said:


> what about 20% daily? is 24 hours before the next one enough to make the "new" water up to par?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That sucks im sorry to hear about your loss. I lost 2 fish and i got discourged and almost gave up on the hobby. Just think of it as a lesson learned, and that it will not happen again. Stick with the hobby its a great hobby to have


----------

